# Betta and Otocinclus in 2.5 gallon with aquaponics?



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm not sure if any of you have any experience with aquaponics, just google it for more info if you don't. It basically acts like a filter and grows plants at the same time using the fish's waste. I have a 2.5 gallon tank with a male betta and very soon I will be adding an aquaponics system. I've had the tank for a little over a week. I don't have a filter but i do have a heater (Hydor Theo 25w). I was wondering if I could add an otocinclus catfish. I have 3 fake plants and a sinking betta log, so is that enough cover? I've also heard that otos like live plants, but since I will be growing plants on top will that work? If an oto doesn't work what other fish could I put in there? I don't really want a shrimp or snail.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

You can't add any other fish into the 2.5 gallon. Otos are very delicate and fragile species and you need a mature and established tank to keep them. They also like company of other otos so it's suggested to have a small group. 

I honestly don't believe in the whole aquaponics stuff, if you want to use dirty water to grow plants then fair enough. But your fish won't thrive in such a set up, he'd be better off with a real filter in which beneficial bacteria can grow. The plants aren't guaranteed to keep the ammonia low, in fact, I've found it that plants grow better when no ammonia is present - instead, they seem to grow better in cycled tanks.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You won't find a lot of fans of Aquaponics or Aquafarms on this forum. We've tried to coach Aquafarmers through set-up and cycling. It becomes a burden on both them and us. I suppose it can be made to work. But the best advice I can give you is to focus on setting up a nice cycled and planted tank for your Betta.

Kisiel is right about Otos. They only thrive in a school in a _mature_, planted set-up. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

Are there any other fish that I could put in there with him?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

No, the minimum tank size for bettas to be kept with other fish is around 10 gallons. Bettas can be kept with certain shrimp in a 2.5 gallon (though you need to prepared for the possibility that the shrimp will be eaten), but that's pretty much it.


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

What about an african dwarf frog?


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

Also curious as to why the oto won't work (why do they need so much space?) . Not arguing just honestly curious. 😀


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

All fish secret ammonia both through their waste and through their gills. That ammonia builds up quickly in small tanks. Otos are a species that is particularly sensitive to water parameters, and they would not be able to tolerate the ammonia levels of such a small tank. They also are social fish that need to be kept in groups; if you want otos, you can't have just one, you'd need 4+.

A betta could be kept with an ADF or two in a 5 gallon tank, but 2.5 gallons is too small for a betta and a frog.


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok thanks!! What would be the best kind of shrimp for my tank?


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

Most people start off with ghost shrimp because they are cheap & a good way to gauge whether your betta will tolerate shrimp without losing too much money if he doesn't. 

Your critters would be much happier to have live plants growing IN their tank, though. Shrimp need plenty of hiding spots to molt. You'll have a better chance of success. Some water plants are especially good for absorbing toxins, because that is the way they thrive in nature. Honestly I'd skip the aquaponics on a tank that size and swap out your fake plants for real ones. =)


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I second the ghost shrimp as the best option. Brightly colored shrimp will be likelier to catch a betta's attention; ghost shrimp are more difficult for bettas to see. If you do get shrimp, make sure you get a lot of plants (real or silk) for them to hide in. The more hiding places they have, the less likely they are to be found by a hungry betta.


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

What about a few white cloud mountain minnows?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No other critters are acceptable in a tank that small; no fish, no frogs, no shrimp. By the time you factor in substrate, equipment, decor, etc, you are actually dealing with a little less than 2.0 gallons.

In such a small tank there is no room for anyone to have true "territory." You also need well-planted tank to house shrimp; enough plants that the Betta has no clear line-of sight.

White Cloud Minnows need a lower temperature than a Betta and a school/shoal of at least seven for long term health and a 2.5 is not big enough for a shoal of them or any fish.

If you want companions for a Betta (which they do not necessarily enjoy) you will have to get a tank big enough for the Betta to have it's own territory while the fish have still have free room to swim. 10 gallons is a minimum to properly provide for a Betta and shoaling fish.

You could have two or three ADF in a five gallon IF you have enough filtration and keep a close watch on parameters.


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

Do ADFs prefer company?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes; they are extremely social. They would not do well alone or in such a small tank. As I said: No frogs, no fish, no shrimp in anything less than a five.


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

I think I'm going to get an oto. I've seen plenty of people online that have an oto and betta in a 2.5 gallon. I can feed it algae wafers and zucchini.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Just because people do something doesn't make it right. However, if that's your decision, that's your decision. I always feel sorry for those poor shoaling fish that people keep singly when nature dictates they live with others of their kind for long- term health. :-(


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

What should I do then besides getting a bigger tank? I really want another fish in there!! I also have a one gallon tank. Could I do something with that?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

One of the main reasons otos need an established tank,is their feeding habits. Zucchini and algae wafers are fine for supplemental feedings. What they mainly consume is awfuchs. It is a biological film that lives on the tank glass,ornaments and substrate. They require this to keep their gut fauna healthy. They are also very sensitive to parameter fluctuations.

Instead of setting up a one gallon, keep an eye out on craigslist or other such forum for a decent size tank. Good deals cost about one dollar per gallon for a used tank, plus a bit more for a filter plus lighting. I have found many cheap or free tanks this way. If you do not want a bigger tank, I am not sure what to tell you. Is it a lack of space or possibly funds?

Keep in mind that larger tanks require much less care than nano tanks do. The only thing really suitable for a one gallon tank is to either use it for plants only or for use as a hospital tank.


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Sandy bottom!!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

You are very welcome.


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

The reason I don't want to upgrade my tank size is because I just bought the 2.5 gallon and don't want to have to spend more money right away. Maybe I'll upgrade after awhile. I just wish I could put another fish in there!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

I know waiting can be hard. Sometimes it is the best option though. I finally just got my new puppy after waiting for six years. I am glad I waited though. 

I find a lot of pleasure planning my tanks over an extended period of time. There are so many combinations of fish, plants, substrate and lighting etc. So much to learn, and by the time I actually set the actual tank up it is totally different than my initial plan.

This forum is wonderful for troubleshooting and as a research tool for everything from picking out fish to finding compatible filtration and lighting.

I found that this is an excellent way to keep fish keeping interesting as a long-time hobby, instead of a short lived project gone wrong.

Whatever you choose to do, good luck.

By the way, welcome to tfk/bettafish.com


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you can get a larger tank that would be perfect. As SB said, much less work and more options for other fish. There are a lot of tanks and even complete set-ups on Craig's List in my area. On person has a complete 29-gallon + stand for $75.00; another two Fluval 7.9 for $50. So the bargains are there.

Get the biggest tank you can afford or for which you have room because if you're like the rest of us you'll be wanted to upgrade, anyhow, so might as well get it now.


----------



## pasoindy (Feb 19, 2012)

An Oto will not survive in a tank that small with no algae to eat. So if you don't want to spend money to upgrade to a bigger tank, don't then throw money away on a fish that will die.
I have a bunch of Otos in a 40 gallon. They are much happier in a big group.


----------



## AlphaTheBetta (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah, I think I'll just get a ghost shrimp or two.


----------

